# What's Romiley (Stockport) Like?



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 18, 2016)

I managed to get a mortgage offer before I halved the hours on a job that was causing me no end of emotional stress and have been working freelance for the rest of time. If was to go through the process again I won't get a mortgage. This year has been hard, but one positive was that I was planning on living with my GF on the edge of the Peak District in New Mills. I was kinda hoping this would have happened my now.

For various reasons, Brexit, my tiny budget and god know what else hardly anything is available. We put an offer on a place and after getting a proper homebuyers and then a specialist damp survey it looks like there is 10k worth of work to be done to properly sort out the damp problem and do some remedial stabilization work. I'm going to try and negotiate down further, but suspect it won't happen.

I'm not sure I want to live any further away from the Peak, but if needs must, then that's what will have to happen. We can't go further out as where my GF job is and mostly prices rise. Some places are coming up in my price range in Romiley, which whilst further, doesn't seem a million miles from the hills.

Does anyone have any experience of the area and what it might be like to live in?


----------



## mauvais (Jul 18, 2016)

Have you looked at Marple? Anywhere else - Whaley Bridge etc? They're probably all similar.

My grandparents lived in Marple, but they're long dead now so I haven't had any cause to go there for decades except on the way to the peaks.

Like many northern small satellite towns, it was largely working class council estates, but there are some more affluent areas and I think over the years it's gone a bit more upmarket. Everywhere like this has its good and bad (rough) bits.

Greater Manchester & nearby is pretty well served by public transport but the traffic at commuting times will be properly shit, especially where you're looking.

Why don't you rent somewhere together for a year and figure out whether it's a good bet or not? That's what we're doing in north Manchester.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah its the traffic that puts me off any closer. I've spent to much time on the bloody A6. Marple looks nice. Only place i can afford there is tiny. 

Ideally I'd live in Buxton. GF think Whaley Bridge is to far out, she likes the idea of being close to the Peak, but needs to get to work herself.

I can't rent somewhere as the mortgage offer will expire and freelance income is a bit of a nightmare. I'm not even sure where we stand changing properties with the offer. Waiting for a call back from the broker.

Will go and have a drive round the area at any rate.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 19, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yeah its the traffic that puts me off any closer. I've spent to much time on the bloody A6. Marple looks nice. Only place i can afford there is tiny.
> 
> Ideally I'd live in Buxton. GF think Whaley Bridge is to far out, she likes the idea of being close to the Peak, but needs to get to work herself.
> 
> ...



There's a train station in Whalley Bridge - and last time I went there for a walk up (I think) Shining Tor over into Buxton it didn't take too long to get to the village by train. Can't remember whether I got the train direct from Manchester or changed at Stockport. 

The far flung bits of Stockport always seemed ok when I've been through them, but no idea about prices.


----------



## josef1878 (Jul 19, 2016)

My only experience of New Mills was a few occasions working there. I used to love the smell of Swizzels everywhere I went. Is the factory still there? Seemed like a nice place to live.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah it's still there. My dad worked there once!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 20, 2016)

New Mills seems nice, very close to green spaces. Went for a drive round Romily last night. It's on an estate, but seemed alright, nice gardens and people out enjoying the sun.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 26, 2016)

No frills, handy for the hills, that's the way you spell New Mills.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 26, 2016)

Can't afford New Mills 

Or at least nobody is selling anything that we can. Never thought I'd end up in an outer section of Stockport, but life is weird sometimes


----------

